# Newbee from the UK



## landrover (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi to all.

Live in UK south of London. We have had 2 falls this year of 1-2 foot.

I am landscaper by trade and can not work when what you are trying to landscape is under the white stuff.

Looking at buying a plow to fit on my Land Rover 110.

Looking at this and woundering what you pro's think.

http://www.jakewright.com/vehicle/forSale.aspx if you scroll down to the bottom there is a picture of a plow to fit my truck.

Any thought's

Cheers


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

You'd be a lot happier if you had something that had power angle rather than manual angle like that blade's got.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I know you don't get a ton of snow, but that looks more then just weak... Do they have any testimonials? Are there not some better options out of other parts of Europe?


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

I don"t know how much snow you get ,but I know that plow is not going to take much abuse.If you are going to plow commercial I would look for something a little stronger.How much are they asking for that plow?You might be able to get a fisher for not much more.I really don"t know what they sell for plows in the U.K


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

That thing looks very flimsy. I would suggest a sno-way SUV plastic plow since they are very lightweight and are very durable. http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/plow/s/11


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome landrover.

I agree with having a plow that angles and one that is durable also.

Just for other members that want to be able to relate to the weather conditions in the UK. I'll post these recent articles for those who feel obliged.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-stories/2010/01/04/pub-s-snowed-inn-115875-21940602/ scroll to the top.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1243508/Girl-11-latest-fatality-big-freeze-snow-translates-flood-warnings.html Very tragic.

http://crowboroughnews.blogspot.com/2009/12/snow-joke.htmlKind of humorous at the end.

:waving: from across the pond.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

He said south of London... they do get the large ones like he talked about, but it is like snow in Vancouver, it happens, but not consistent.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Pristine PM ltd;964027 said:


> He said south of London... they do get the large ones like he talked about, but it is like snow in Vancouver, it happens, but not consistent.


Crowborough is south of London. The other two articles are from considerably further north.

The thing is the UK is considerably under serviced for winter storms and I think it is great that some people over there are trying to be pro-active about it. There is no reason why buses should be sliding out of control, people dieing, and people getting stranded. I hope the few people from the UK that are members here are offered good advice from us. After all Canadian and American snow/ice professionalism is the envy of the rest of the world when it comes to this work.

It seems only the main highways see any attention over there. What good is that if you can't get to them safely? Small snow storms and ice is more dangerous than the large snow falls, especially when nothing is done about them.

There is a need and demand for snow/ice management companies there. I think it could be very lucrative. 

I just posted the articles so people aren't making assumptions about every UK member they may see on this board. They are looking for our professional experience and knowledge. We know we can't help with legalities and pricing, but we can still help.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

1: I wouldn't plow if my only option was to manually angle the plow. I couldn't be efficient enough to make any money.

2: That particular plow would be broken within a matter of a few snowfalls even if I was taking it really easy. 

3: Just about any plow can be fitted to any truck within reason by someone who has basic metal working skills, a torch, and a welder. Obviously you need to consider the limits of the truck.....you wouldn't mount a 9' 6" V plow on a Ford Ranger, even though it's technically possible.


Just my 3 cents. I have no idea what your options are in the UK in terms of snow removal equipment. You'd have to look around and see if there are any distributors for Western/Fisher/Blizzard/etc. Or, possibly you have some manufacturers in the UK that make something more substantial than what is in those photos.


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 25, 2006)

You definitely don't want a manual angle plow. You will need to be efficient to fully take advantage of your niche in the market over there, and its tough to move quickly if you have to get out to angle the plow. If your going to make the investment of a plow, you might as well invest in something that will really make you some money.


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

for the amount of snow you get there, you could live with the manual angle, but, that plow won't stand much use. it would be ok for 1 or 2 drives.... no more, even the "snow bear" that is sold over hear is heavier then that.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

landrover;963931 said:


> Hi to all.
> 
> Live in UK south of London. We have had 2 falls this year of 1-2 foot.
> 
> ...


First and formost welcome to PS.
What everyone else has said, that one will just not last. I found a Fisher dealer in Scotland it may be a drive but its a great plow.

PEACOCK SALT LTD 
North Harbour 
Ayr, Scotland KA8 8AE

Phone: 01292 292000 
Email: [email protected] 
Website: http://www.peacocksalt.co.uk

Or you can get a Meyer in the Holland 31(0)548514125

Good luck, let us know how you made out.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

have you tried Meyer plows? 
Here's a link to Spain don't know if you can import them or have them in your country.

http://www.zueko.com/kommunal/meyer.html


----------



## landrover (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Guys.

Thank you all for your quick responses.

Think that i will give that plow a miss then!

When it does snow here, we are just not prepared for it. Only the main highways are plowed and gritted (sand).

Does mean though that there are lots of drives and lots around that are covered in snow and very few plows around.

Will look up all the makes you talked about and see if i can pick one up in the UK. 

What do you look for when you are buying a plow? Are there any pointers that you think might be useful.

Thanks again for your Help

Land rover


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Parts and service availability would be one of the most important things.
Have you ever considered salting and or gritting too. It can be profitable. Often more so than plowing if the snow falls are small.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I think we need to make a road trip to England so we can plow the country out. Then be knighted by the Queen for saving the country!


----------



## landrover (Jan 17, 2010)

grandview;964613 said:


> I think we need to make a road trip to England so we can plow the country out. Then be knighted by the Queen for saving the country!


Welcome any time. 

Not sure i can manage the Knighthood though!


----------



## landrover (Jan 17, 2010)

Seen this on Ebay UK.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Snow-plough_W...K_BOI_FarmingEquipment_RL?hash=item1c0f82cc89

How easy would it be to change the mounting to fit my truck?

Thanks agian.

:salute:


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

That one will be too heavy for your truck.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

If you swap out the mold board for some thinner poly or steel it might work. Still need the controller and hydraulic pump.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=74380


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi Landrover,

I'm intersted to find out if you can post
a photograph of the properties you may work on. 
I think that would be a great consideration for the type of snow plow you need.

Thanks,
Good Luck and happy ploughing.

edited and added

nice plows here, but may be overkill for budget and operations?

http://www.bunce.co.uk/lightweightplough.html

this looks promising for your vehicle, but the disclaimer..
again says light snow use only, but then again, I don't know the capabilities of your SUV.

Is Ashbury near you?
try calling them to see if they may have used models for you


----------



## Eddiej (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi landrover.

Nice to see someone else on here from the South side of the Thames!

I'm in much the same situation as you, and have spent the last week trying to research plows and blowers. It hasn't taken long to discover that we are very badly served. If you can hold on, I want to speak to some friends from Switzerland, and see if something better can't be found there. I've tried without success to contact American Manufactures. The shipping costs are the killer!

At least you have a nice choice of vehicle, I still need to sort that one out.
I'm waiting to hear back about a Unimog, that hasn't been used for few years. The owner of it is suffering from Alzheimer's, which is making it very complicated to buy. Its an old 1979 model, so hasn't any real value. I also toyed with the idea of buying a Defender or a 300TDI Discovery, then cutting it about to suit. I'm waiting for the insurance company to give me an insurance quote based on a 'fictitious' 1997 3 door 300TDI with a plow fitted. That should be interesting!!! I also need to get some public liability quotes, and as soon as I do, I'll let you know what the costs are.

Ultimately, my ideal kit would be a quad, a plow, and a walk behind blower I'll add the reasons for this later, as I sadly have to shoot off! 
Before I go, one thing that I did spot a few days ago which will be of interest to you was this photo of a lovely Series one being used to clear snow.










Its from Dunsfolds, so it may be worth giving them a call.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Looks like that's the plow of choice over there.


----------



## Eddiej (Jan 11, 2010)

grandview, where on earth did you find that!

Lanrover, I meant to post the following link up for you. http://www.agriaffaires.co.uk/used/1/snow-removing-blade-1.html There is a superb choice on here, it's just whether you have to adapt them to suit. I'm more than happy to pop across the channel with you to take a look. 
You will also find alot more on the site, by searching through sub headings etc. There is some very nice kit on there!

If I can find it, I also have a link somewhere for a company selling ex MOD and council plows. Again, they were way to big, but if the price is right, it could be worth cutting one about to fit.


----------



## landrover (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Eddiej That plow and the one on the pic on the series that grand view posted look like the one that i was going to get.

I will ring Dunsfold in the morning as I'm not far from them (just outside Guildford).

Thanks again for all your replies. It must be possible to get one up and running.

If some one can tell me how to get pic up on this, you will be able to see the Landy.

Cheers all.


----------



## Eddiej (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm a Land Rover fan as well! I don't currently own one, but have had several Series over the years, and was on the look out for another until this snow clearing idea cropped up.
I used to do Landsacape and tree surgery for a living then switched about eight years ago and now make and sell Oak framed buildings. 
To be honest, the recession hasn't done me much favours really, and the last year has been just about wages with no profit.
Anyway, my workshops are based on a farm where everyone else is heavily into Land Rovers and RTV/comp safari. It's a bloody nightmare not getting side tracked from my work!!
This months Land Rover monthly has an article of one of my mates two very nice Series ones that he has just finished.
I've never been to Dunsfold's, which is a bit silly really, as it wouldn't really take me that long to cut across country to get there. Let me know how you get on.

With ref to posting photos, here's a link from this site, which will explain all. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=15417 
If you open something like an imageshack account, then upload your photos to that (its very easy) you can then just copy and paste the code across that starts








If you get stuck, you can always email them to me, and post them up for you.

As for the snow ploughs/plows, don't rush into it, as we may have already missed any action for this year, and the prices of equipment and 4x4 vehicles advertised at the moment seem very high. There is also a fair bit of worn out rubbish that keeps cropping up time and time again. In a few months time, prices will be back down again and the rubbish may have gone or been scrapped.
Grin and bear it for this winter, smile through the spring summer and rub your hands and laugh when next winters snow comes.


----------



## ve9aa (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi from Canada. I have a 61 Land Rover Series II 88 which I'd love to put a plow on, but need ideas on mounts. A plow I can find (they're everywhere here in NB, Eastern Canada), but nothing will bolt up to my 50 yr old English truck, LOL!~!
\Cheers


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sounds like it's time to fab your own plow mount.


----------



## Landscope (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I have a 110 double cab pick up up here in Scotland Glasgow that i intend to plough with as I snow plough some car parks and areas in Cumbernauld, Glasgow, bishopbriggs, belshill and some other areas in the central belt of Scotland.

I have found that a company called Bunce have a plough and also another company called cuthbertson aswell have a plough for a defender. my local specialist is also making his own. i do have quite a number of details and they are avail to anyone, just drop me a mail its [email protected] please remove the dot ands replace with . The options are not too bad just looking foir the right set up myself.

Cheers

Brian


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You have any pictures of your "plough"?


----------



## landrover (Jan 17, 2010)

Looked at both these plows for attaching to a land rover (got a 110 myself). Had a long talk with the guys at Bunce and the plow and bracket comes to around £4000 +vat and another £750 for the control box (8,056.72 US dollars). This also only lifts the plow up and down you have to manually offset it. They also say it's only for 'light snow' !!Thew other one is even more money.:redbounce


----------



## Landscope (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi Mate,

see my previous post about the blizzard speedwing!! the local dealer wanted £5400 plus vat at 17.5% which makes a total of £6345 supply only and that was a generic fitting it would have to be adapted for a land rover!! 

I got some pricing from cuthbertson and it was a manual side to side but for £420 more they could do a hydraulic side to side. Will confirm prices tomorrow.

Currently I am using a husqvarna rider and a small plough of 1m on the front which is quite effective but its too cold outside and i would like to work from inside the cab of my 110 defender.

We could just get everyone that was interested in a 110 plough and group negotiate a price with the supplier and bulk buy!!

I still trying to find info about weights of plough, though i have looked at air assistors built into front springs to take the extra weight, 

still got a lot of work to do on this though


----------



## Eddiej (Jan 11, 2010)

The following one on Ebay http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290394531256&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT is only about two miles from house. If its any good to anyone and you bid/win it, I'm happy to collect, store and help load onto a carrier for you.
With a bit of work, it may fit a defender.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

Jeez, I should move to the UK and start manufacturing plows for you guys. Slim pickings over there for a good plow apparently.


----------



## Eddiej (Jan 11, 2010)

OC&D;976058 said:


> Jeez, I should move to the UK and start manufacturing plows for you guys. Slim pickings over there for a good plow apparently.


Your'e not wrong!

I'm currently looking at sources of supply from France, Belgium and Germany. Its just a very long winded job! Just getting your foot in door is a struggle.

Also, you try buying an Ariens snow blower! You are looking at 5months time with no promises!!

On that theme. I have just bought two of these elderly Rolba snowblowers. I'm not sure if I'm going to keep both or sell one on. I'll decide after I have collected them.










I haven't collected them yet, and low quality photo is from the advert.

These are a few photos from Google


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

wow, those are beasts!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

So how much would it cost to send a Ford F250 with a boss V plow to the UK? Because if you had one of these trucks you could plow most of your country with it!


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

grandview...You crack me up man.:laughing:

Good to hear from the blokes.

Those are two crazy contraptions Eddie. Too bad the equipment you need is hard to come by.

You guys near Surrey? My daughter lives there.


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 25, 2006)

grandview;976184 said:


> So how much would it cost to send a Ford F250 with a boss V plow to the UK? Because if you had one of these trucks you could plow most of your country with it!


my thinking exactly. for what they're looking at for prices of new plows which are light duty by our standards, id rather get a full size truck with a plow that will do some work. We import some European cars, why not import an American truck?


----------



## landrover (Jan 17, 2010)

TCLA;976649 said:


> You guys near Surrey? My daughter lives there.


In Surrey. Just outside Guildford.

Small world.

Importing might be the way forward but we will get stung even more for import tax!!


----------



## Eddiej (Jan 11, 2010)

landrover;977113 said:


> Importing might be the way forward but we will get stung even more for import tax!!


We get stung for everything over here.:crying:

I had to stop off at Thurrock yesterday to get some diesel, and it cost me £1.20p a litre! That makes it approx 1.95USD per litre. Bloody outrageous given the pot holed state of our roads.


----------



## landrover (Jan 17, 2010)

Eddiej. Might be interested in a blower, depends on price mind!!


----------



## landrover (Jan 17, 2010)

Eddiej;976050 said:


> The following one on Ebay http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290394531256&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT is only about two miles from house. If its any good to anyone and you bid/win it, I'm happy to collect, store and help load onto a carrier for you.
> With a bit of work, it may fit a defender.


Been watching this on ebay and just put 2 and 2 together.

You haven't been round to see it have you?

Any Good?

Cheers.


----------



## Eddiej (Jan 11, 2010)

landrover;978035 said:


> Been watching this on ebay and just put 2 and 2 together.
> 
> You haven't been round to see it have you?
> 
> ...


I haven't been around to see it, but I have an idea that I know where it is.

I'll pop past later and have a look for you.

My concern is that with the recent snow, there has been a bit of panic buying going on. This is over inflating prices of gear that may not even sell at any other time of the year.
I'm not saying don't go for it, just don't be suckered into paying more than is necessary. I reckon that the best thing may be to keep an eye on council equipment auctions during the summer months and then buy something.


----------



## landrover (Jan 17, 2010)

Eddiej;978071 said:


> I haven't been around to see it, but I have an idea that I know where it is.
> 
> I'll pop past later and have a look for you.
> 
> ...


Know what your saying mate. Just not sure how many land rover plows there are out there. If i had one that was not being used i would try to sell it when demand was high.

Found a really good one on ebay but it's in nor****. It's a snow way that has been mod ed to fit on a 110.

See what happens, not paying silly money because i can't.

Cheers


----------



## Landscope (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi Guys,


Well the options!!


Cuthbertson besed up here in lanark, Fully hydraulic, up down is £2600. to add side to side is £420 makes £3100 ish plus vat. this is a fitted price. bring the vehicle up here to sunny scotland for the day and get it fitted.

Bunce Was as below!!

Quote from Bunce



07 January 2010

QUOTATION



BUNCE SNO PRO LIGHTWEIGHT SNOWPLOUGH: (SPLIGHT65/244 (POLYMER)) (To suit Land Rover Defenders, some Japanese 4x4 vehicles and other non HGV pick-ups), with lightweight polymer faced blade fitted to a steel skeleton to give strength and rigidity. The bottom of the blade is fitted with four equal sized replaceable 'high carbon' steel wearing edges which are sprung so as to retract when an obstacle is hit and then automatically return to its working position to reduce the possibility of damage to the vehicle. The blade is designed to fit on to a new lightweight frame (for Land Rover ploughs we use a special Land Rover plough brackets and frame for the same price), Bunce ‘LR’ vee yokes, hydraulic lifting ram and stabilizer bar. The unit can be manually angled to the right or left using the stabilizer bar and can be raised and lowered hydraulically using a hand pump. The snowplough is also fitted with a pair of height adjustable castor wheels. The price includes brackets to suit Land Rover Defenders. Please note that this unit is intended for clearing light snow and is not designed for clearing deep snow. (This price assumes no front mounted equipment fitted, i.e. winch, pump, cow-catcher etc.)

£2,245.00 delivered UK mainland



Optional Extras (when supplied with new snowplough)


Bunce standard squeegee attachment £225.00

MOT squeegee attachment in 2' sections £256.00

Polyurethane wearing edges in lieu of steel (in 2' sections) £176.00

Heavy duty 6" x 2" squeegee in lieu of wearing edges £295.00

Side markers (flexible poles to mark ends of blade) £85.00

Bunce safety guard for frame (The issue of covering the 

protrusions on the frames is a grey area, however, we would 

now recommend that these are covered to comply with 

construction and use regulations if the frames are left mounted 

on the vehicles when the ploughs are not mounted. £140.00 per set

Electro hydraulic power pack in lieu of hand pump (12/24v) 

With cover plate, wiring loom, switch box with warning lights 

& connectors £720.00

Fitting charge on customers site £455.00 



Delivery: Currently 6 - 8 weeks from receipt of order and full vehicle details. This would need confirming at time of order.



Terms: Payment on advice that goods are ready for despatch, before despatch.



VAT: Extra at standard rate



Andrew C Bunce

Sales Director


The last one that I was looking at was the blizzard and the dealer in england, it was quite expensive and I will be talking real pricing with him next week. but its £4500 for a straight blade!


What do you all think?

Cheers

Brian

I have a PDF of the cuthbertson that he sent me of theirs fitted to a satana thingy, if you want this then please feel free to mail me.


----------



## Landscope (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Just to follow up.

I saw the

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/land-rover-sn...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM?hash=item51900e0293

on ebay and really thought about it. But I am looking at getting something that is warrantied and as it is new it wont have any of those teething problems that is so often associated with someone elses secondhand tools.

I may still go for it but only if its cheap cheap cheap. like i say a brand new heavier duty one is £3100 and I can claim the VAT back so thats the real cost to me. The last thing i want is to get half way round a car park and it chuks it and dies on you.

Also is anyone else on here doing this comercially in the uk as i would like to compare pricing with you

Thanks

Brian


----------



## Eddiej (Jan 11, 2010)

There's also a dealer for Fisher in Scotland.

PEACOCK SALT LTD 
North Harbour 
Ayr, Scotland KA8 8AE

Phone: 01292 292000 
Email: [email protected] 
Website: http://www.peacocksalt.co.uk


----------



## Landscope (Dec 29, 2009)

Na Spoke to Andrew there today and he told me that he was having supply and service problems and has now discontinued the dealership and he recomended Cuthbertson to me. He said that they were the best, but that may be because they are local to us.

Cheers

Brian


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

Landscope;978439 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just to follow up.
> 
> ...


Hi Brian, this snoway plow seems to me to be one of the best units so far in used equipment, It is fairly close in design to the plows that are used commercially here in North America. It is a well proven design combining strength and yet not to heavy and the mounting is fairly staight forward on most vehicles. The two key things to look for when purchasing used is clean hydraulic oil and sound electrical connections.


----------



## Landscope (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for that.

I am going to bid on it, that is unless anyone else on here is as there is no point in compeating for it amongst members but I wont be giving him loads of money because i just dont think its worth it not when a new one is £3100. Any ideas on what this is worth?

Is anyone else interested in this one out of us uk guys?

Also think that us Uk guys should talk about pricing as so far as I can see none of us are competing against each other.

would be good to hear from you cheers

Brian


----------



## Eddiej (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Brian,

Don't worry, I won't be bidding on it. For my location and clearing that I'm hoping to do, I am going to be looking at a quad, plow and gritting/salt spreader.

I had originally thought about using a Landrover or converted Disco, but as said before, the council operate the clearing of roads here, so I would never get my money back or be able to do the work.

I also couldn't find anyone willing to insure a Landrover with the plow attachment, so that was another spanner in the works. I've still to look into public liability insurance!

As for pricing and competing against each other, I don't see that as a problem. As you have said, we are all in different parts of the country and in different counties. I do have a concern that a local road company here may cotton onto the idea once I'm up and running, but I'll have the head start over them, so maybe that won't be an issue.
I've never done any clearing before, so have absolutely no idea about what to charge! All that I have been told by one of my local schools, was that a farmer with a tractor and foreloader cleared their school and another for £40.00 each. He did four jobs in that one morning. 
I saw him the second day clearing a local doctors surgery, and it didn't take much working out that he was very inefficient and was struggling. 

I'm going to be seeing and writing to all of the local surgeries, schools, ind estates, old peoples homes etc, in the hope to build a client base in readiness for when the next snow comes. I was going to propose that maybe they pay a small 'retainer' fee, as that would give them the incentive to stick with me, and I'd be safe in the knowledge that they would give me the first call.

Another aspect which I think will be crucial, is ice management. This could be where we could earn extra money, even without the snow being around.

A few weeks ago, I found a load of legal jargon which set out the private and commercial legal obligations to maintain a 'clear and safe passage to properties' If I can find it again, I shall list it up here, as it may prove a very useful product selling tool! I also want to research council obligations as well, and pressure them into meeting their responsibilties by making the local residents and local papers very aware of them.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Here's a gift http://www.ec.gc.ca/nopp/roadsalt/reports/ParkingLot/EN/p4.cfm

There is some very useful info here to help with your cause.:waving:


----------



## Eddiej (Jan 11, 2010)

Many thanks for the link. You are a star.

I shall take a proper look through it all later.

I was looking at Google earlier and specificly gritters. I'm stunned by just how many accidents that our councils have with their gritting lorries!

As for ice, I'm glad that this wasn't my street.










On a snow clearing note. Yesterday morning, I drove the round trip of 400 miles to collect the two blowers that I bought from Ebay. I was kinda shocked by the size of them, and had stupidly assummed that I would get both in my van. I was wrong, and now face another painful trip around the M25 and up the M1 to collect the other!

The batteries and exhausts are knackered on both, but beyond that, they have done next to no work.

As said before, I may keep one and sell one. Really they are both way to big, but hey it'll be a bit of sport using it!!


----------



## Landscope (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi Mate,

I did some work this year for a company called Ground Control Ltd. I was out with my plough on the front of my husquvarna proflex 21hp rider that i use in the summer for cutting grass and i bought the plough to go on the front of it and i have to admit it really does a good job for cleating snow, struggles if its compacted though. but great machine, you should have a look at it or if you fancy a run up to glasgow i can let you have a shot of this, might suit what you want more than a quad, kind of depends what you intend doing with the machine the rest of the year. My intention is to keep that for doing paths ect and have the plough on the front of my 110 defender for larger areas.

I did the car park in the attached file on 8 occasions over the winter and it worked quite well. 

I think that the ice management is the key to making money as you have a trigger temp and when it dropps below that you are out with salt. The reason i got in there was that the salt spreading contractor had no plough and i would think that the way in is to offer a complete service. most of the people putting down salt had no plough and i would offer that to people now while its fresh in their mind for now or even next year!


Cheers


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

Landscope;980618 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I did some work this year for a company called Ground Control Ltd. I was out with my plough on the front of my husquvarna proflex 21hp rider that i use in the summer for cutting grass and i bought the plough to go on the front of it and i have to admit it really does a good job for cleating snow, struggles if its compacted though. but great machine, you should have a look at it or if you fancy a run up to glasgow i can let you have a shot of this, might suit what you want more than a quad, kind of depends what you intend doing with the machine the rest of the year. My intention is to keep that for doing paths ect and have the plough on the front of my 110 defender for larger areas.
> 
> ...


Seems like you have been doing your homework as regards to starting your contacts for next year. You may want to look into a small tailgate spreader for your truck such as the one's we use on our quads. These typically hold 3-5 bags of salt and could also be used on your husquvarna. Check out the following link to some picks, the near machine has a buyers unit on it.
http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=975438&postcount=1719


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

Eddiej;980614 said:


> Many thanks for the link. You are a star.
> 
> I shall take a proper look through it all later.
> 
> ...


 hmmm.. rig both machines side by side an mount to the front of a landy.... you'd have some serious snow throwing ability. On a more seriuos note... what are those machines powered by? hard to tell from the pics but looks like a horizontal opposed four? They look like they could take on a meter of snow at least without even grunting.


----------



## Eddiej (Jan 11, 2010)

hitachiman 200;9807 said:


> On a more serious note... what are those machines powered by? hard to tell from the pics but looks like a horizontal opposed four? They look like they could take on a meter of snow at least without even grunting.


The engines are flat twin cylinder BMW 'boxer' engines. They are 690cc so should have plenty of poke and torque. The gearbox is four speed plus reverse. The fourth gear has been blanked off, but when I moved it today, the other three gears are just so slow, that I will probably remove the blank. The blower unit is two stage and it also has a two speed box.
My concern isn't that it won't cope with deep snow, more of a concern is what will it do in 4"- 8". I'm worried that not enough snow is going to work against it.
It would be lovely to see it cutting into a couple of feet of snow though!!!!

BTW. Your Bobcat Toolcat is lovely!!


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

Eddiej;980763 said:


> The engines are flat twin cylinder BMW 'boxer' engines. They are 690cc so should have plenty of poke and torque. The gearbox is four speed plus reverse. The fourth gear has been blanked off, but when I moved it today, the other three gears are just so slow, that I will probably remove the blank. The blower unit is two stage and it also has a two speed box.
> My concern isn't that it won't cope with deep snow, more of a concern is what will it do in 4"- 8". I'm worried that not enough snow is going to work against it.
> It would be lovely to see it cutting into a couple of feet of snow though!!!!
> 
> BTW. Your Bobcat Toolcat is lovely!!


 Thank You, Yes she is, nice and toasty on those cold nights. Just need a good dump of snow as we have had only a small one so far this year.


----------



## Eddiej (Jan 11, 2010)

Landscope, I have just looked at the plow on Ebay, and noticed that at least one of the rams is very badly pitted. Bear that in mind when or if you bid.


----------



## Tacr2man (Dec 10, 2007)

That plow will be a bit on heavy side for landrover, unless 110 or 130 , too much for disco unless you put about half a ton in rear as balast , and fit heavier springs on front .
Plow prices have gone ridivculous at moment in UK , try again in summer, there were some nice plows made for MOD for use by landrovers on airfields etc . I have posted pics on this site of mine on disco and 110 . Salting capability is more likely to make you money, plowing is very hard to get , as many of the supermarket chains etc have contracts with national contractors that do highway maintenance normally . For insurance try with NFU mutual if you live in country, as they wont take you on if you live in urban centres. HTSH


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

Landscope,,the swing cylinders are single acting so the pitting on the rod is not critical. a lot of used plows will show some signs of this when they are not stored with care. a good coat of Vaseline is recommended when storing in the off season or Fluid Flim if available.


----------



## Landscope (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Just came back in there and see that its not moved much. Any ideas what you think this might be worth?

Cheers

Brian


----------



## Eddiej (Jan 11, 2010)

I have no idea, but I'm surprised that the price isn't higher yet. It looks ten times better than the yellow plow, and is is currently only about £100.00 more with the same length of time to run. Weird!


I must admit, that I was almost tempted myself yesterday when a mint condition but very cheap 300TDI Disco commercial came up on Ebay. Stupidly, I hesitated and it sold within minutes! Shame, as I suddenly fancied the idea of a Disco with uprated springs.

As for the pitted ram, even if it did prove to leak, I can recommend somewhere that would replate and grind it for about £70.00 plus P&P


----------



## Landscope (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi Mate,

I just got rid of my 3 door p plate 300tdi disco tpo get the 110 defender as i have been told they far to soft spring and not really suitable. Plus it was getting a bit old and the problems were endless!!


----------



## Eddiej (Jan 11, 2010)

I guess that at the end of the day, you are not going to beat a Defender and are pretty much certain of not loosing too much, if any money. Dent a disco and it's bad news, dent a Defender and it just adds character!

In truth, I've always had a soft spot for the 'High Capacity' They may not be to everyone's taste, but would suit my day to day needs quite nicely.


17 mins to go and £510.00 Are you going to go for it?


----------



## Landscope (Dec 29, 2009)

erm no the wee one fell over and banged her head just at the last minute and i was dealing with her, also was looking at my own advice earlier in this thread, was it worth the money for a second hand machine??

What do you think?

Cheers


----------



## Eddiej (Jan 11, 2010)

I hope that your daughter is okay.

The horrid looking yellow plough went for £660.00, so in that context it would seem to have a been a bargain.

I seem to be very good at missing bargains, or the the ones that I do get hold of, never seem to be when I come to sell!

I must admit that the red plough was the best that I've so far seen on Ebay. But then again, I haven't been watching for very long.

You are lucky up where you are, as you get far more snow and would have an instant and viable use for it. Down here, we may only get a few days of snow, perhaps only once every few years. It makes justifying buying equipment very hard to do. In my own mind, I'm sure that we are heading towards longer and more prolonged cold and snowy winters, and I'd like to be safe in the knowledge that at least in that cold period, I can still get out and earn some money. The snow this time around has done my head. I get like a trapped animal if I'm indoors doing nothing. I hate it!

I need to sit down, work out a proper business plan, write to and telephone as many potential clients as possible, then take it from there.


----------



## rooferdave (Jan 23, 2010)

I will be in England this July, so if you need info I can get what you need if I can. I used to live in Luton, Beds and actually left my chev 4.3 S-10 there and my mate sold his 1982 4-6-8 caddy b-4 he moved back to Canada. (we shipped them both from Ontario Canada) Perhaps it might be worth bringing some plows and tailgate salters with me and maybe a 4x4, although the petrol costs would be devastating. For the brits info my gmc 2500 gets approx 440 kilometers to 128 litres of petrol and when I lived there petrol in the s-10 @79p was painful


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello over there, I see that plow went for 585. did you get it? 
the cylinders are single acting so the pitting on the rods is not critical as there is no fluid on that side. It's the inner bore of the tube that seals which you cannot see.


----------



## Landscope (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi hitachiman 200,

Never bought it. I looked at it but my 14 month old fell just in the last two minutes of the auction and i got distracted. never mind thought it was quite old looking, thinking about buying a new one. Still looking at the Blizzard speedwing but the dealer over here in the UK is buying it from the dealer in Finland and as such i really do think that its too expensive! You guys will know what i mean the dealer wants £5400 plus VAT at 17.5% its just too much.

What are the options for importing one myself?

This is the other one the dealer offering

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SNOW-PLOUGH-G...K_BOI_FarmingEquipment_RL?hash=item3ca9ae6507

What do you guys think?

Cheers

Brian


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

The list price here is 3300.oo US. I don't no anyone who uses this particular model of Blizzard but looks like it should do the trick

Jon


----------



## Landscope (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi All,

Well its that time of year agin and this year I have decided to set myself up a little better and have ordered a plough for the front of my defender from a local company called cuthbertson. ordered a snowex 1575 for the back too. How is everyone else doing??


----------

